# Are bear numbers really up?



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

The DWR claims that bear numbers are up (5%-6%) while some other biologist (Nature Conservancy guy) says he doubt it. What do you think:


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

I hope the 3 that voted more bears have studied the population for a long time. You may run into a bear or two but without seeking them out and counting them year after year who knows.

I encountered 2 bears this year and never have in that area. Are there more bears? How the heck would I know... Did I encounter more, sure but that doesnt mean much.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

It's pretty rare to actually see a bear in the wild. 
They are very timid and shy. I spend a lot of time in the hills
and have only ever seen one we were not chasing (hunting).
I have seen more track lately, but have not actually seen any.
I did not vote because when we used to hunt them I was amazed how many
there was around, but had never seen them in the area we ended up killing 2.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

I did not vote but can say Im seeing more bear sign every year and seeing bears too. I have been a part of an archery bait hunt the last four years. I can tell you there is no shortage of bears. We average between 5-7 bears per bait and every bait site has been a new location. I hope they increase some opportunity.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Saw bears or saw tracks everyday on my San Juan deer hunt.

I see bears or sign everytime I'm in the bookcliffs.

I saw sign or bears almost everytime I went out on my bear hunt this year. The first day I set my bait out in one of my spots my wife, kids and I saw two bears out feeding. On another drive we saw a sow out feeding. 

I think if you spend enough time in the right areas you will see bears. I also think the numbers are up and it could be the reason for poor fawn crops in certain areas.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

i have never seen a bear in utah. only even seen bear crap a handful of times. I spend alot of time hunting each year.


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

So how does the nature cons guy know bear numbers? Do they pay for survey data, collars, den studies etc? The article said 50 bears were killed because of human conflict. I bet 37 were by troop leaders. I've seen more bear but I'm also getting out more. Had a handful plus cats on a trail cam pretty close to town.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

There is no question in my mind bear populations are on an upward swing statewide. Bear were nonexistent on units such as the Cache 30 years ago, but now with a little luck you can find fresh sign almost on any given day. I remember hearing about the old Utah County houndsman Bud Hutchings catching bear in the mountains east of Provo back in the 70's when hardly anybody else knew they were there. Now bear sightings are common place on the unit.

Perhaps units like San Juan, the La Sals, or the Book Cliffs have shown only moderate growth primarily because they have always maintained a healthy bear population. It is bear populations along the Wasatch, Bear River, and central Utah mountain ranges that seems to have taken off at an accelerating pace the last few years.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

I honestly think it depends on where you're at. When I hunt / hike up near Kamas, I know there are bears there, but I've only stumbled across a little sign here and there. When I hunt / hike another area, I see multiple bear and it only increases every year and I am not out looking for them. This last year muzzle load deer hunting, I saw more bear than I saw bucks until I was driving out and saw a couple bachelor herds. I've got the points to draw the spring hunt now but would almost prefer the spot and stalk hunt. Just a little curious on the success numbers on the spot and stalk as they are not very high where I'd like to hunt.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

I've encountered more bears in the past 5 years than I did during the entire 55 years before that.


----------



## wasatchwillie (Apr 15, 2010)

That's a lot of bears due to human conflict! Which makes you think that these bears are in heavily populated areas. If so what is drawing them to these areas? And are they really a threat or were they coming around the feeders put out for deer around the summer cabins , which created a need to shoot a bear without waiting for 10 years to draw? more permits and more seasons for a bear problem where you cant hunt, that makes a lot of sense. And a summer season? Most bears will be rubbed and a shame to shoot!


----------

